# Out with the old and in with the new! YAY!



## ShelleyBell (Aug 24, 2007)

I did my first haul over the weekend, hooray, my first MAC products! I have the feeling that its going to be the first of MANY though, Spektra has inspired me/brought me over to the dark side!

So goodbye all my old faithfuls and hello sexy new MAC! 

I got:
Novel Twist pro brush set
Studio Fix Fluid in NW25
Blot Powder in Medium Dark
Mineralized Skinfinish in Northern Light
Eyeshadows: Woodwinked and Twinks
Young Spark Lipgloss
Teddy eye kohl

And then non MAC:
Max Factor Masterpiece mascara
Cllinique brush on liner in Black Honey
Strawberry fudge eyeshadow duo

Bit of an upgrade hey?!


----------



## Jot (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice Haul!I love the northern light MSF
Specktra definitely has increased my mac spending but i love it!!!


----------



## goink (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice haul!
Would the medium dark Blot Powder be too dark for you?
I'm NC25 and I use medium.


----------



## ilorietta (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *goink* 

 
_Nice haul!
Would the medium dark Blot Powder be too dark for you?
I'm NC25 and I use medium._

 
Great haul!
(I am NC25 and I use medium-dark too!)


----------



## jannax212 (Aug 24, 2007)

wow good haul!!! enjoy!!


----------



## ShelleyBell (Aug 24, 2007)

It's so much fun! I almost love looking at it all more than using it LOL!  I never got to try any of the first really popular MSFs, but i love Northern Light - metallic pink goodness!

I really battle to find the right foundation and powder shades, they turn strange colours on me. The Blot powder in medium dark can actually make me look too pale if i apply too much.


----------



## wiggle (Aug 24, 2007)

Oh yay! New brushes, too! Brushes are exciting. =)


----------



## emmieloulovely (Aug 24, 2007)

Ooh!  Nice!  Between Makeupalley and here, my collection has increased by a RIDICULOUS AMOUNT!  LOL.  I have 50 Mac eyeshadows, whereas 3 months ago, I had zero.  I obtained many of them through swaps on MUA, so I didn't totally break the bank (just a little bit!).  I used to be a strictly Benefit gal.


----------



## Miss_M (Aug 25, 2007)

Nice haul !! I got Northern Light and Young Spark myself last week and don't regret buying it


----------



## ShelleyBell (Aug 25, 2007)

Brushes are exciting, u can have a million pretty colours, but they will never look as good if u dont have good brushes. I love this set so much, im going back for the other one!!!

I spend most of my free time cruising Makeup Alley and Spektra just dreaming of what ill buy next. Thank goodness i found them! I like to think they actually save me money coz i can see what really works (well thats what i tell myself at least 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Miss_M (Aug 25, 2007)

Yep, brushes are a great investment. You can have the best make-up money can buy, but without the right tools it just doesn't look right. My make-up looks a lot better since I discovered professional make-up brushes. 

My favorite MAC brushes are 239 for e/s, 116 for blush, 187 for bronzer and MSF and 182 (kabuki) to apply my Studio Fix powder foundation


----------



## nunu (Aug 26, 2007)

lovely haul!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

Very nice! Enjoy!


----------



## Danapotter (Sep 5, 2007)

Great haul! Congrats on stepping over to the dark side.


----------

